# Kitchen aid espresso machine not working!



## Coffee71

Hi.. I have a kitchen aid espresso maker ( dual boilers for coffee and steam) It must be nearly 8 yrs old and has just recently stopped passing water through the main boiler.. Everything else seems to be working. The milk steamer side works perfectly.. Both boilers get hot and it seems to be making all the right noises, but just no water coming through the coffee making side.

Does anyone one with any experience of these have any ideas as to what could be wrong or any troubleshooting ideas. ( I have cleaned all easily assesible parts and tried to run descalent through)

i also called kitchen aid...their response was that they have no parts available for repairing that particular model until June...but offered me a new replacement for a discount!

Also if anyone knows of any engineers that would be able to help In the East Midlands area?

Thanks all..... Really missing my espressos..I've resorted the an old trusty Moka pot!!!


----------



## timmyjj21

Sounds like a typical solenoid valve blockage.

If you are comfortable opening up the machine, you are looking for a part attached to the side of brew boiler that has a black box on it. This needs to be removed and cleaned out. Give it a good soak in descaler/citric acid and wiggle a pin down the holes to disrupt and remove the scale.

If my guess is correct, this should fix the issue. Most of the internal parts are exactly the same as a Gaggia Classic, so if you have any issues, that would be a better (and possibly cheaper) source.


----------



## Coffee71

Thanks for that... I think I've located the solenoid valve..but not sure how to remove it... Might be a 'blue job' for when the hubby gets home!! Thanks also for the info on gaggia being the same parts.. That could be more helpful than kitchen aids response!


----------



## timmyjj21

Removal of the solenoid will probably require removal of the whole boiler unit in order to get easier access. I don't know the Kitchenaid well enough to know how much room you have to play with inside. A Google search for 'kitchenaid coffee parts diagram' will provide useful information.

Edit: I should clarify that cleaning the solenoid involves opening it up and removing the plunger. Somtimes it is easier to leave it bolted to the boiler to open it since you can get a better grip, then remove the bottom section from the boiler to descale it once dismantled. No half measures here! It's a very simple part so no issues with putting it back together.


----------



## Beano

What are the Kitchenmaid machines like?


----------



## GCGlasgow

Beano said:


> What are the Kitchenmaid machines like?


----------



## Beano

So did I read right that these are Gaggia machines underneath?


----------



## timmyjj21

Basically similar to a dual boiler Gaggia classic and the internals are all the same. A lot of second hand ones seem to have lifting paint at the back from moisture, but unsure if this is leakage, or just moisture from the water reservoir.


----------



## S-Presso

Never use a pin to clear holes. They are made of steel or hard alloy. When cleaning holes or especially jets, always use something made from a softer metal. Fusewire or copper strands from electrical cable work well and will not damage the metal. A steel pin will ruin a jet or gicleur.


----------



## hubrad

I started on one of these.. a good descaling (the things you learn, eh?) would have kept it alive longer!

I might still have some parts in a box.. where are you?


----------



## scottishcoffeegeek

hubrad said:


> I started on one of these.. a good descaling (the things you learn, eh?) would have kept it alive longer!
> 
> I might still have some parts in a box.. where are you?


Would you have a spare steam wand temp gauge? Mine works fine but the gauge has given up it would seem. Not sure if it's broken or stuck but only the main group two gauge seems to work now.

Doesn't stop it working but would like to fix it as I might try to sell it to upgrade


----------



## hubrad

I'll have a look, but check yours for a loose needle. One of my dials used to lose the needle pretty much every time I moved the machine. I became quite adept at stripping the dial down and popping it back together!


----------



## scottishcoffeegeek

hubrad said:


> I'll have a look, but check yours for a loose needle. One of my dials used to lose the needle pretty much every time I moved the machine. I became quite adept at stripping the dial down and popping it back together!


Will do! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## ajh101

Do people see these machines as a serious alternative to the Classic?


----------



## coffeechap

Yep


----------



## scottishcoffeegeek

Just wondering if anyone can help me as to how to remove the top half of my kitchenaid to get in & fix the steam gauge I mentioned earlier in the thread. Not sure which screws to loosen & which to leave alone!

Any help much appreciated


----------



## JojoS

scottishcoffeegeek said:


> Just wondering if anyone can help me as to how to remove the top half of my kitchenaid to get in & fix the steam gauge I mentioned earlier in the thread. Not sure which screws to loosen & which to leave alone!
> 
> Any help much appreciated


I would source a replacement gauge before taking your machine apart. They might not be easy to find as the model is no longer in production. From the parts diagram I have seen, it looks like you just have to start from the top and remove a rather long connecting rod.


----------



## ajohn

ajh101 said:


> Do people see these machines as a serious alternative to the Classic?


The 25 Amazon reviews on them suggest that some can have problems pretty quickly.. Ok the good men do is buried with their bones and the evil lives long after - but .........

John

-


----------



## DavecUK

GCGlasgow said:


>


I looked up the price on their own site...it's not a cheap machine £669, looks a million dollars in the photo though and reflecting the modern retro appeal of Kitchenaid stuff. The lack of any technical information on the Kitchenaid site is breathtaking though. It's water capacity is stated as 2 (something or other) and the power consumption max is unavailable etc..

https://www.kitchenaid.co.uk/p/coffee-machines/coffee-makers/artisan-espresso-machine-5kes2102/859740215010

I then scanned for some internal shots...on the left when new, on the right some years later.









So probably a great machine at the right price for someone starting out....but I was very surprised to see it at over £669 and in some places considerably more. It's probably better than I think, but not as good as someone deserves for £669


----------



## Norvin

I worked on one last year, still have it in the garage as a spare machine.

To get the top off, remove the rail and unscrew the three hex screws under the holes that locate the rail, unscrew the cross head screw at the rear near the top. The top will then lift off. The gauges are pretty simple and can be dismantled, bayonet fit into the case. It is likely that the needle is loose and just needs refitting, gauge is not very accurate though.


----------



## timmyjj21

The bugger with them is the steam boiler has an aluminium base half, so both parts get pitted over time and it can't easilty be repaired and resealed


----------



## Søren

HI

I'm currently in the process of replacing the steam button, but forgot to notice how the 4 wires should be attached to the button itself - anyone with a diagram or knows how they should be?

I have 4 pins: 1,2,4,5

I have 4 wires: Brown, Red, light blue and white/light blue.

What goes where?


----------



## DavecUK

*
Don't forget to let them know the model number
*

*
Small Appliances
*

For general enquiries for Small Domestic Appliances
please call 00800 381 04026
(toll-free number - CUSTOMER AND SALES SUPPORT),
from Monday to Friday from 8.00 am to 5.00 pm.
For service and spares please contact:

KitchenAid
PO BOX 19
BP - 2018 ANTWERP 11
Belgium


----------



## grumble

They seem to be on sale for £350-400 which I would pay for a less ugly Gaggia. Seems like people have a lot of issues with them though


----------



## Marty2020

Hi folks,

I acquired a Kitchen Aid espresso machine recently (second hand). At first check all the functions were working properly, I then proceeded to run some descaling product through it to give a good clean and a fresh new start. After one or two uses after that the hot water stopped running through the steam wand although the steam function still works like a charm. After some reading on this forum I figured that it might be due to a clogged valve so took the machine apart and gave the valve a good clean but the problem remains. I'm thinking that the valve might need replacing but that's just a wild guess.

If any one can provide me with some guidance it will be grandly appreciated!

Good day to you all

Guy


----------



## DavecUK

Does the pump run when you try and get hot water?


----------



## Marcin

Hi, everyone. My name i Marcin.

I have kitchenaid artisan espresso 5KES100A. It was unused for 2-3 months and now I have a problem with it. It looks like everything works fine except the main boiler, the water is not running. Steam boiler works perfect. I dismantled the main boiler and there is water in it (inside), but it does not come through the strainer. I wiped out the boiler in the descaler but still no water. The pump is working properly. The temperature is correct. The pressure is also correct. Do You have Any idea what other I can clean?


----------



## HDAV

Marcin said:


> Hi, everyone. My name i Marcin.
> 
> I have kitchenaid artisan espresso 5KES100A. It was unused for 2-3 months and now I have a problem with it. It looks like everything works fine except the main boiler, the water is not running. Steam boiler works perfect. I dismantled the main boiler and there is water in it (inside), but it does not come through the strainer. I wiped out the boiler in the descaler but still no water. The pump is working properly. The temperature is correct. The pressure is also correct. Do You have Any idea what other I can clean?


 Not familiar with the artisan but am with the classics it shares many components if this were a classic then scale stuck the solenoid valve or faulty solenoid valve would be the most likely issue


----------



## HDAV

@Marcin see parts image here and if dismantling I would replace the o rings https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/324440132657


----------



## rusty

hi espressoficiandos,

i finally had my lovely espresso kitchenaid machine crap out on me.

- powers on

- gets hot

- hot water pump and froth work perfectly fine

problem is: when pushing espresso button i hear a plunger or valve sound, but no extraction. it would make really odd clicks sometimes when i keep pushing the espresso button. however - if i push "espresso" button AND push the "hot water" button (as long as frother is closed) the extraction would happen and drip out of the portafilter.

when i push the espresso button only it started to steam out. also, decalcified it. but there was some black stuff that came out, but ONLY for a bit and ONLY when i pushed the "hot water" button


----------

